# configure: error: No linkable libasound was found.

## azambuja

Hello!

Im trying to emerge the xmms-aalsa, but i get this error...

any clue of how can i fix it???

thanx

----------

## nsadhal

i had the same problem.

emerge alsa-xmms instead, it does the same thing... i think...

xmms works for me with that package.

----------

## azambuja

yep, works fine!

thank you!

and it sounds great (way much better than oss)...

 :Very Happy: 

----------

